# How I shoot, bringing together the mental and physical



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This video should be good enough to get you started in knowing how I go about shooting... whether it be rifle, shotgun, pistol, bow or slingshot, the mental aspects are the same and the physical technique is similar as well. So it is more than possible to improve your shooting in other areas by simply shooting your slingshot.

Hopefully you'll be able to understand it all, if there are any questions don't hesitate to ask... I was a little distracted by my 5 year old son who took it upon himself to begin a "building" project just after I started videoing, so I'm sure I may have missed something or maybe it wasn't clear enough.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great video Bill helps explain a lot.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill

Good stuff as always. What are you doing with you breath during the draw , hold and release. I' ve been studying different snipers technique.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Usually, but not always, I begin the final precise aiming on the exhale and hold my breath the instant before release and continue exhaling right after the release.... it's something I do without thinking about it so I neglected to mention it.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks !

cheers


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Usually, but not always, I begin the final precise aiming on the exhale and hold my breath the instant before release and continue exhaling right after the release.... it's something I do without thinking about it so I neglected to mention it.


Hmm,I shoot after the exhale because of the natural respiratory pause, so that it is not holding your breath. It give you naturally 3-5 seconds to release. Maybe I'll try your way


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

squirrel squasher said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Usually, but not always, I begin the final precise aiming on the exhale and hold my breath the instant before release and continue exhaling right after the release.... it's something I do without thinking about it so I neglected to mention it.
> ...


Well, like anything else in life some people will do things different and still be successful at what they're doing.

I do it the way I do because it was taught to me that way in early childhood and then much later on reinforced in Sniper school... but you can do it your way instead if you like.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

BiIll Hays, I have heard your name mentioned before with much praise I was not sure why after watching the video I know why.I have had some experiences Advance training for Vietnam boxing and the privilege of being around some great men and WomenI I am 71 years old and that means I have learned enough to know when I should listen and not speak I just had that experience watching you.

I was being taught something once by a man that was maybe the best in his field I was asking a lot of questions and he said, "Maybe you should take notes and stop talking", I am thankful that at the time I knew enough to know he was right.

Just my way of saying thank you for the video.I know you shared that knowledge for us.

.


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for that awesome insight Bill!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your wisdom about slingshots. I will like to now the best ways to hold a straight and side shooters in relation with the target.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

In precision fire arms shooting, bow shooting and SSs, I take two full breaths one after the other, to oxygenate my flood, then a third deep breath, let it out half way, hold it a few seconds if need by to steady up and fire. I've done this all my life, taught by my dad and as Bill said, reinforced by military service training. I was not a sniper in the military but precision big bore (.308 NATO) afterwards. To each his/her own but that's my way.

When I seem to be getting disappointed at whatever (dumb people, dumb me, bad luck) I take three deep breaths one after the other and shut up. When I have a crummy day shooting and sometimes I do, I take those 3 deep breaths, relax, relax my mind, settle myself and shoot again. Oxygen is the key to all of this.


----------

